# Recent software "Downgrades"



## Mr Toad (Dec 29, 2018)

One of the greatest things about a Tesla is, of course, the software upgrades. However, after just installing HW3 and then getting the latest upgrade software 2020.12 I have noticed several downgrades and would love to hear anyone else's issues. I have an AWD Model 3 with acceleration boost.
1. Following distance has worsened, even on setting of 1. There is a ridiculous and untenable following distance at normal highway speeds now which just engenders upset drivers behind you and people cutting in front. This is distinctly worse than previous versions.
2. Initiated Lane change has significantly slowed in autopilot. They had improved this last year dramatically, but now that improvement seems to be gone. This is even true in MadMax mode.
3. When initiating TACC or Autopilot, there used to be an offset setting for how many miles over the speed limit you wanted to be at, but this is now gone and the most the car will go is the speed limit until you initiate upward.
4. Chromium browser no longer allows sign-in to Google or Youtube account, indicating the browser is not compatible for security purposes. A real bummer , as it precludes a lot of the functionality.

I would love to hear everyone's thoughts and experiences. Thanks


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I believe HW3 is still running in HW2.5 emulation mode so expect things to improve.

There's a work-around for #4. You need to log into another site, then you'll be good. I'll edit my post if I find the link before you do.


----------



## Enginerd (Aug 28, 2017)

Mr Toad said:


> 3. When initiating TACC or Autopilot, there used to be an offset setting for how many miles over the speed limit you wanted to be at, but this is now gone and the most the car will go is the speed limit until you initiate upward.


Car settings, Autopilot: Speed Limit & Offset.
Are you saying that these autopilot settings are not available? Ineffective?
View attachment 32873


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

I would think that if you are having issues with 2020.12 you should post them in the dedicated thread about that firmware, instead of starting a new thread.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I believe HW3 is still running in HW2.5 emulation mode so expect things to improve.
> 
> There's a work-around for #4. You need to log into another site, then you'll be good. I'll edit my post if I find the link before you do.


Just so people know... The magic isn't PLEX.TV, it's any website that allows you to "Sign In With Google" or "Login With Google".

And there is no need to create an account on Plex.tv once you finish the Google login, just move on like shown on the video.

I credited a different person on my Tips and Tricks Part 1 episode, it's hard sometimes to know the real originator.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Mr Toad said:


> One of the greatest things about a Tesla is, of course, the software upgrades. However, after just installing HW3 and then getting the latest upgrade software 2020.12 I have noticed several downgrades and would love to hear anyone else's issues. I have an AWD Model 3 with acceleration boost.
> 1. Following distance has worsened, even on setting of 1. There is a ridiculous and untenable following distance at normal highway speeds now which just engenders upset drivers behind you and people cutting in front. This is distinctly worse than previous versions.
> 2. Initiated Lane change has significantly slowed in autopilot. They had improved this last year dramatically, but now that improvement seems to be gone. This is even true in MadMax mode.
> 3. When initiating TACC or Autopilot, there used to be an offset setting for how many miles over the speed limit you wanted to be at, but this is now gone and the most the car will go is the speed limit until you initiate upward.
> ...


Just got my hw3 a few days ago...
1: following distance seems a bit further...but totally acceptable. Human drivers should maintain 2 seconds, which we usually don't. The computer can react faster, but more room is better.
2: I have a strong hunch that each individual instance has params that are locally learned and will improve with time. That...or .12 nuked the quickness of the change. I think it's pretty reasonable still.
3. offset is still there - it kept my setting from before on 2.5 of offset+5


----------

